# Stumptown Herf - Meet Theophilus on 7/25



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

The boys of Stumptown are holding a "Welcome to Portland" herf for the visting gorilla Theophilus. It's planned for Friday night starting 4PM at the Shilo Inn in Beaverton, so all in the area (including our satellite Seattle group *cough*Smokey Joes*cough*) are welcome to come and visit!

The Shilo Inn is located at:

9900 SW Canyon Road
Portland, Oregon 97225
(503) 297-2551

Hope to see you folks there!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bump to the top. T-3 days, and yet nobody has responded. Am I to assume that I am the death knell when it comes to organizing herfs?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Bump to the top. T-3 days, and yet nobody has responded. Am I to assume that I am the death knell when it comes to organizing herfs?


I plan to be there. The guest of honor is off on the peninsula, so he probably won't respond until Thursday.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I will be in Sun River


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I will not be able to make this one. :hn

BUT - I will see all y'all the next day.
:ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey "J"! I have to work-sounds like fun, but I am saving up my gas money for a trip north next month-save me a seat:tu


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I should be able to make this one.



Vorb said:


> I will not be able to make this one. :hn
> 
> BUT - I will see all y'all the next day.
> :ss


Did I forget that there's a herf on the 26th?


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I've got a work commitment from 4:30 until probably between 6-7pm, but I plan on swinging by when I get done if you can put up with all my noise that late in the evening :ss


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

See you guys this afternoon.:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Have fun. Sorry I have to miss it.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Next herf I may be able to make is the when Darrel comes to town, have fun.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Have fun. Sorry I have to miss it.


Shouldn't you be doing.. you know.. family stuff.. instead of lurking on CS?

:r

Looking forward to seeing you all tonight. I'll be a bit late to the herf (prolly 30 minutes or so) because of getting a late start this morning. Have my Jack and Coke waiting for me!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Shouldn't you be doing.. you know.. family stuff.. instead of lurking on CS?
> 
> :r
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all tonight. I'll be a bit late to the herf (prolly 30 minutes or so) because of getting a late start this morning. Have my Jack and Coke waiting for me!


LOL. They are all doing their own thing all around me. It is all good. We are going for a smooth river raft trip soon.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

No problem, Jon. I'll have a run and squirt waiting at the table for ya! You know Brian will do it :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

bumpage

headed out the door in a few - hope to see a few of yas in a little bit :tu


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I hate to be an ass, but I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it to the herf.  We took a trip out to Cannon Beach, so by the time we get back and get over to the Shiloh, I'll be super late. According to my map software, its a 30min drive to there from the Mcmenamins over here in Troutdale and we only have one car. Anyway, enough excuses, I suck, I know. I hope you guys have fun and light one up for me.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Theophilus said:


> Hey guys, I hate to be an ass, but I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it to the herf.  We took a trip out to Cannon Beach, so by the time we get back and get over to the Shiloh, I'll be super late. According to my map software, its a 30min drive to there from the Mcmenamins over here in Troutdale and we only have one car. Anyway, enough excuses, I suck, I know. I hope you guys have fun and light one up for me.


These things happen on vacation, so no problem.

I'll still be there, guys, so let's at least have a quick stick or two before resuming our boring existence :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Sorry you couldn't make it, Theophilus! Maybe next time you're in the neighborhood we can meet up.

It was good seeing the old faces, and a new one! Tomorrow, we'll introduce the newest member to Stumptown herfers. And we even gave him a nickname. That should peeve Bigwaved.

:tu


----------

